
Warning: Physics Envy May be Hazardous to Your Wealth - shrikant
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1563882
======
cal5k
I'm reading through this now, and thus far it is a remarkably interesting (and
amusing) read.

~~~
maigret
I knew almost a whole promotion of economics and business majors at the
university. Interesting enough, the economics folks are basing pretty hard on
their model and don't somewhat have much distance with it other than the one a
physics student would have - there is a strong need to "prove" the theory
right. Should they be rather working more like biologists instead?

